# Where to buy food-grade Diatomaceous Earth?



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I found places that sell it online, but I was hoping to go to a store locally. What type of store might have it?


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Try gardening stores. I couldn't find it at larger stores like Home Depot around here, but smaller specialty stores or nurseries should carry it.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Our feed store orders it for us. Shipping costs can be very expensive...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Health food stores. Have you checked online for stores in your area that carry organic or specialty foods.

Whole Food Markets is just one off the top of my head that might have it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a bag from a Feed store - but then the smallest bag available is 40 lbs . . . but a lot cheaper to buy from a feed store (it is often added to livestock feed), then from health-food stores (and our local health-food store didn't carry it anyways . . .)


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

http://www.ambertech.com/

This site has it along with Many Holistic Health Care needs


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I tried Whole Foods and a local nursery with no luck. I just called a pet and garden supply store and SUCCESS!

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

